# Briefumschläge bedrucken



## bernd (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute...
Ich suche ein einfaches Programm, mit dem man Briefumschläge
unkompliziert bedrucken kann!
Hat jemand schon mal so was geschrieben, oder muss ich da selber dran?


----------



## DP (13. Jan 2005)

briefumschläge bedruckste wie ein normales blatt papier - musst halt nur die abmessungen einstellen.

cu


----------



## bernd (13. Jan 2005)

Das hab ich bis jetzt auch immer so gemacht!
Hab aber jetzt einen Laserdrucker, und der zieht Briefumschläge hochkant ein.
Da ich keinen Bock habe ständig den Text zu drehen und anzupassen, dachte ich es gäbe ein kleines schönes Prog.
das sowas kann!


----------



## abollm (13. Jan 2005)

Wenn du z.B. das OS Windows dein eigen nennst, kannst du mit diesem "großartigen" Produkt namens "Microsoft Word" so etwas erledigen. Nach einigen kleinen Konfigurationen mit der Serienbrieffunktion und den Brieformateinstellungen müsste dir das dann gelingen.


----------



## bernd (13. Jan 2005)

Ja das ist mir bekannt!
Das ist mir aber schon zu viel Schnickschnack!
Ich möchte etwas total simples:
Briefumschlag in den Drucker,
Absender und Empfänger eingeben,
Briefumschlag Format auswählen,
und drucken!


----------



## DP (13. Jan 2005)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Briefumschlag Format auswählen,



dann noch die druckausrichtung auf horizontal und fertig.

ansonsten schreibste dir eben selbst so was. ist in 1 oder 2 stunden erledigt...


----------



## bernd (13. Jan 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bernd hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, ich glaub das mach ich auch!


----------

